# Names to faces :-)



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Well.. Lets see if this works!
I often wonder who the faces are behind the screen names, so here goes!



Hi guys, this is me! And if u haven't guessed, my names Georgia! 



And this is me and my hubby jay!

We are the proud owners of 2 gorgeous English bull terriers called Rocco & Brandy, 2 bearded dragons called Dodge and Buttons, and an ackie called pip!

Hope people follow with this thread!

Be nice to see you all!

:no1::2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

This is me being pestered by some random hairy faced guy...










No, I kid. I'm not a chameleon honest!

To be fair if anyone wanted to know if they had seen my today I was wandering around with a black 3ft'er in my hands. Ooh eer! A viv of course! Definitely should have left it there until I left. :lol2:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

me and the wife sue. :2thumb: hi all lol


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

I have two lovely bulldogs and 3 freckled monitors 

Excuse the massive tie I am only short


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

this is me, with my daughter o the back of my first bike after passing my test and my son watching.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

It's nice to put usernames to faces


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/IMG-20120820-00149_zps1fe48732.jpg]image[/URL]


:2thumb:
Cute and on a motor bike, dosent get much better:lol2:


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Can we have a section "Like a Busted Easter Egg" until then I refuse to scare the :censor: out of you all with my mug.:crazy:


----------



## Nekudan (Nov 10, 2012)

This is Me and Ophexis  
A few drinks, along with being tired, sorry for the baggy eyes! haha


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

IceBloodExotics said:


> :2thumb:
> Cute and on a motor bike, dosent get much better:lol2:


:lol2: thanks.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Will find 1 that shows me abit better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

mxjay said:


> Can we have a section "Like a Busted Easter Egg" until then I refuse to scare the :censor: out of you all with my mug.:crazy:


Don't be a spoil sport!! xx


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooh I love seeing what people look like behind their keyboards....they never look as you imagine 

Here goes....pic of me. Not many of these about as im not a lover of having pics taken and much prefer taking pics of my pets instead :lol2:










Will be a good thread this


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaay !! lovely to see you all my lovelies  

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay !! lovely to see you all my lovelies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx


Haha back at ya! :2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Okay remember when we had that freak snow storm? My youngest had to go to the hospital to have a tooth removed (She jumped over my parents doorstep and fell face first onto concrete and literally split it straight up in two). The result was i had to take my oldest daughter to school in a mobility scooter as they insisted i get her there. THIS was the result on me only just making it home after getting stuck twice!!!


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Lots of my mug around the forum (im not camera shy when it comes to showing off my reps) :lol2:

Anyway here's a recent one just to add to this thread :2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

XFile said:


> Lots of my mug around the forum (im not camera shy when it comes to showing off my reps) :lol2:
> 
> Anyway here's a recent one just to add to this thread :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m593/XFile2708/DSC03680_edit_zps8ac87138.jpg]image[/URL]


I call Dvd night at your house mate!


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Me on Holidays with my best buddy.:2thumb:


----------



## Emma10 (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and a baby bird that fell out of a tree  apparently I look more disgusted than sad for it...:









Me with a drink, why not!:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Emma10 said:


> Me and a baby bird that fell out of a tree  apparently I look more disgusted than sad for it...:
> image
> 
> Me with a drink, why not!:
> image


Haha....the face your pulling on the bird pic looks like you just fell hands first into maggot riddled roadkill thats been in the sun for a week. If thats your sad/concerned face.......id hate to see your disgusted one


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

dramen said:


> I call Dvd night at your house mate!


haha everyones more than welcome - bring a rep instead of bring a bottle? :lol2:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Reptile Forums - raymaral's Album: spike - Picture
I'm a miserable sod when camera cones out lol beluve it or not I do love my bosc lol


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

raymaral said:


> Reptile Forums - raymaral's Album: spike - Picture
> I'm a miserable sod when camera cones out lol beluve it or not I do love my bosc lol











that's the pic for those that cba to click the link :lol2:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Wahoooo!!

Nice to finally know who I'm talking to!!

:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Taken at a friends wedding at the beginning of the month


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Me


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have a lizard but seeing as I am mooching around I'll throw this one in:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll oblige


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Me and Nekudan. I'm the blonde one!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

oldish pics


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

A lil posy but meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

c_1993 said:


> It's nice to put usernames to faces
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/me_zps5220313c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/IMG-20120820-00149_zps1fe48732.jpg]image[/URL]


Fittie!!
Muhahahahaha, boys are loving you chick!! :devil::devil::mf_dribble:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Fittie!!
> Muhahahahaha, boys are loving you chick!! :devil::devil::mf_dribble:


To be fair, Jays a lucky fella too!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> To be fair, Jays a lucky fella too!


Haha i think he'd disagree with you on that one!!!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> To be fair, Jays a lucky fella too!


Told you! he's just said Im free to a good home, lizards, car and marriage included!!


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Told you! he's just said Im free to a good home, lizards, car and marriage included!!


Are you house trained though?


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Jesterone said:


> Are you house trained though?


Yes! Promise! :flrt:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> A lil posy but meeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p516/varanus1987/IMAG0478-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Ahhhh the haired substrate guy that lurks about :lol2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> It's nice to put usernames to faces
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/me_zps5220313c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/IMG-20120820-00149_zps1fe48732.jpg]image[/URL]


I missed this :blush: also like said lucky guy for you georgia


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Ahhhh the haired substrate guy that lurks about :lol2:


Sorry wot was that emo boy ... Get a bigger tie ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Sorry wot was that emo boy ... Get a bigger tie ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



I will if I can borrow your shades  :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> I will if I can borrow your shades  :lol2:


U can have them if u were able to go into the sun ... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Lmao


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> U can have them if u were able to go into the sun ... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Lmao


haha A vampire joke? I have a good tan I will have you know 

Also had my hair cut might style my fringe like yours UP not down :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> haha A vampire joke? I have a good tan I will have you know
> 
> Also had my hair cut might style my fringe like yours UP not down :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok Edward ....:lol2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Ok Edward ....:lol2:


Scissor hands he is cool I will take that :2thumb: edward or Jedward similar hair matey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Scissor hands he is cool I will take that :2thumb: edward or Jedward similar hair matey :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They stole my style ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> They stole my style ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wouldn't actually surprise me :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

:L really guys??? lol!


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> :L really guys??? lol!


Nothing wrong with a bit of banter :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of banter :2thumb:


never said there was :whistling2:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyR said:


> I missed this :blush: also like said lucky guy for you georgia


You saying my fellas fit?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, stop flirting!


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey peeps 

this is me below new owner of beardies as of yesterday 



this is me and fella nathan 



Have 2 cats bonnie and murphy, tropical fish and 2 beardies (nameless at present)


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> You saying my fellas fit?


No lol that your guy was lucky like everyone said.

Jealousy Tom :whistling2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Guys, stop flirting!


 hypocrite!!!!!! lol!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

RFUK Present... Jedward double act...

Varanus87 && TommyR

:devil::devil::devil:

Play nice!

Right where's the rest of you? Can't just be us lot!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Guys, stop flirting!


You started it:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> RFUK Present... Jedward double act...
> 
> Varanus87 && TommyR
> 
> ...


We was playing nice : victory:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyR said:


> We was playing nice : victory:


Didn't say you weren't, just reminding :whistling2::no1::2thumb:: victory:



:bash:


:blush:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tremerz97 said:


> hypocrite!!!!!! lol!





GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> You started it:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was not flirting, I was simply pointing out facts! :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

the snake people are trying to beat us!! :devil::devil::devil::devil: :lol2: never gunna happen


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I was not flirting, I was simply pointing out facts! :lol2:


Flirt.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jesterone said:


> Flirt.


both. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Proven fact that flirting is good for the brain, and ones self esteem! 
Therefore.. It's healthy!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of banter :2thumb:


Indeed :2thumb:


GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> RFUK Present... Jedward double act...
> 
> Varanus87 && TommyR
> 
> ...





TommyR said:


> We was playing nice : victory:


:iamwithstupid::iamwithstupid::iamwithstupid:


----------



## tometi (Mar 15, 2013)

Time to get back on topic


This is me out doing some night navigation. 













This is a better picture of me on my birthday prezzie from my girlfriend.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I went to work for 3 short hours and the thread went from here's what I look like to flirt central lol


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

This is me. I keep venomous snakes, and a few geckos. 

Self explanatory really, I had a hook installed instead of my hand so I'm never without a snake hook


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

im the one on the right with the lighter hair. wierd seeing people are "real" :lol2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

trogdorable said:


> [URL=http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z321/popeyepanda/P2230167_zpsc92b7dff.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> im the one on the right with the lighter hair. wierd seeing people are "real" :lol2:


haha what do you class them as until you seen pics? :O


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

Rep-it here


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

TommyR said:


> haha what do you class them as until you seen pics? :O


strange inanimate beings :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Lachesis melanocephala said:


> image
> 
> This is me. I keep venomous snakes, and a few geckos.
> 
> Self explanatory really, I had a hook installed instead of my hand so I'm never without a snake hook


Thought you were out the country on holiday??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

me at Wickerman '12


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

Me (;


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

What a lovely bunch on here


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

AmieeJayne said:


> What a lovely bunch on here


Feel free to join in :2thumb:


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

How do you upload a pic using ipad?


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

AgentGraves said:


> How do you upload a pic using ipad?


Yes you can use the photobucket app


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good idea for a thread! Nice to put faces to names! 

You all look friendly.



upload by chaps1, on Flickr


upload by chaps1, on Flickr

Hello!:2thumb:


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

dionator said:


> Yes you can use the photobucket app



Looked like a lot of hassle lol so just changed my avatar instead..... 

Pic was taken after a fight


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Strange how many people look fairly normal being as most of us are a tad bit mentally disturbed :lol2:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

It's weird seeing people.... Don't know what I was expecting..! :blush:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> It's weird seeing people.... Don't know what I was expecting..! :blush:


Not what you was expecting? :whistling2:


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is me at my 9pm-7am job.
(DJ at a rock night club)


----------



## irishboi (Oct 14, 2012)

damien1010 said:


> this is me at my 9pm-7am job.
> (DJ at a rock night club)
> 
> image


that wall needs re-pointing :whistling2:


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

the whole building needs doing! its f***ed


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> It's weird seeing people.... Don't know what I was expecting..! :blush:


Should have asked people to write a paragraph about themselves to lol


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

TommyR said:


> Feel free to join in :2thumb:


Wouldn't want to scare you all haha


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> the snake people are trying to beat us!! :devil::devil::devil::devil: :lol2: never gunna happen


they aint far behind, lol

didnt realise how young many of you are though.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Should have asked people to write a paragraph about themselves to lol


Damn... Didn't think of that! :whip:
Ha, not sure people want to go that deep on it! :whistling2:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

mitsi said:


> didnt realise how young many of you are though.


I'm 150, just aged well!
I feel 150 for sure! 
X


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

AgentGraves said:


> Should have asked people to write a paragraph about themselves to lol


 
i agree so here goes,

i am the wrong side of forty, slightly podgy, fuglyish, mother of 6 of my own and 3 step kids, i work at homebase, been married for 19yrs (2nd time) i used to ride bikes but dont anymore, my hubby is now disabled so i spend my time either at work, looking after the reps or looking after him and the house etc. Spare time now is spent offroading, (not that i get much spare time) we do sometimes get to go wales greenlaning, dont do holidays anymore as just dot trust anyone eough to look after the animals and would rather spend my time off with them. my eldest child is nearly 29 and my youngest is 18.

next.....


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm 26, im a cleaner with ocd, 2 daughters eldest is 5, youngest is 8 months, engaged to the best woman in the world. I'm a real family man, nothing more important to me which is why you'll never see me on Jeremy Kyle. My main hobby is my spike, if im not watching her im reading about her breed along with other varanids... 

Next...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Gay : victory:



Gayer :blush:


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there! I'm Keith, 30 and live in Sussex. 

I've kept lizards on and off since the age of 12.
After leaving a young offenders institute at 16 I went straight into work,... Roofing. I setup a company with my uncle which was thriving. I have recently sold him my share.
I took a well deserved few months off. I currently work as a vacuum engineer. Shit job, good money! 
Just waiting to buy a new, bigger house and can have a full reptile room! Currently own a Yemen chameleon and a crested gecko but once I've moved there will be lots more.
I have 2 beautiful daughters aged 6 and 18months. The mother and I are kind of in a Ross and Rachael relationship...

That's abit about me feel free to ask more or pm me  

.... 

Is this a dating website rofl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

ohh we doing paragraphs now??? ok hear goes....
im mike im 15, live in plymouth. been keeping lizards since the age of 11. started off with leos, then beardies, then cwd's and now ive save £225 for a argentine b&w tegu  dont have a gf (cost more than the reps them selves! :lol2 loves football and breakdancing!!
edit: i work at a petrol station (stacking and cleaning ) im in yr 10 and have got a ton of gcse exams soon . 
i spend no money on myself as all of my money goes on reps, so no ps3 or xbox . 
i also have a ton of other pets including african grey we rescued today


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some of you may know me from off topic chat or from shows but yeah... Im 19 been keeping reps for 18 years, also on the chameleon forums


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

andy123 said:


> Some of you may know me from off topic chat or from shows but yeah... Im 19 been keeping reps for 18 years, also on the chameleon forums
> 
> image


Do you mean 8 years? I hope it's a typo above lol


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

My name is Dion. When I left school I studied animal husbandry. I brought my first reptiles which were bearded dragons in 2008 not sure how old I was, I have kept a few different species of reptile and Ts. I currently have a collection of zero animals as I'm currently traveling (this does not mean I'm not obsessed still!). I'm doing seasonal work atm to save for Oz!


----------



## reptilerussell92 (Jan 1, 2013)

name to face


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Few pics of me im 18 









And a pic of me drunk one on the left 









Twas a great nigh haha


Tyzer


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

I started this so i better join in!!
Im Georgia, im 22. i used to have horses, and compete at a high level. Due to fracturing my spine, neck, completely smashing my shoulder blade, breaking my jaw, hip and collar bone i was forced to quit. so i took on the quieter life of reptiles! I worked as a nurse up until October when i quit my job and went into partnership with my hubby. so now Im pretty much a boring housewife! I don't have any kids, but my hubby (who is 20 years older than me :-O shock horror!) has a lovely son who is at uni! My reptile collection is slowly growing, although i live with a complete lizard fobe! Im currently training as a body builder aswell, and will be undergoing my first competition in June! 

that's all i have to say for now....


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Hallo! My name is Amanda, I am 23 and I have been keeping and breeding leopard geckos (and various other reptiles) for 5 years now. I don't come on this section as often as I used to but I am sure I will be adding lots of leo photos once my egg start hatching


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> I started this so i better join in!!
> Im Georgia, im 22. i used to have horses, and compete at a high level. Due to fracturing my spine, neck, completely smashing my shoulder blade, breaking my jaw, hip and collar bone i was forced to quit. so i took on the quieter life of reptiles! I worked as a nurse up until October when i quit my job and went into partnership with my hubby. so now Im pretty much a boring housewife! I don't have any kids, but my hubby (who is 20 years older than me :-O shock horror!) has a lovely son who is at uni! My reptile collection is slowly growing, although i live with a complete lizard fobe! Im currently training as a body builder aswell, and will be undergoing my first competition in June!
> 
> that's all i have to say for now....


Sorry but are you the same age as your husbands son?


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

dionator said:


> Sorry but are you the same age as your husbands son?


Haha noooo, I'm 5 years older than him!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been keeping reptiles on/off since I was 15. I'm 33 now, I have a wonderful little son also. Main interests are weightlifting and MMA... Currently hold a 12-2-1 record...


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Haha noooo, I'm 5 years older than him!


Oh right, I was just asking because that would be an unusual situation. Haha


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

dionator said:


> Oh right, I was just asking because that would be an unusual situation. Haha


It is unusual, but if I hadn't of told you, you wouldn't of guessed the age difference. It different with his son being older, I'm not maternal in the slightist, well only towards animals, and I don't mother him. We have a good 'friendly' relationship, but that is all. He takes the mick and calls me his 'step mum' but I'm far from it  
Please don't feel that u may of offended me, I get this nearly on a daily basis


----------



## adam36396 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey im adam, been keeping a leo for 5 weeks now xD im 21 years old work as a fabricatormaking windows and doors out of ali. Been doing that since i got kicked out of school, live in leeds. Been with the gf for a few years now and hoping to buy my first house soon . Cant figure out how to upload a photo seen as im half asleep in bed on my phone lol. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> I've been keeping reptiles on/off since I was 15. I'm 33 now, I have a wonderful little son also. Main interests are weightlifting and MMA... Currently hold a 12-2-1 record...


U still competing?! I've cut down carbs ready for june and I am gruuuuuummmpppyyy! X


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> U still competing?! I've cut down carbs ready for june and I am gruuuuuummmpppyyy! X


Not at the minute, am off to America soon


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

I like your hubby's watch in that pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Not at the minute, am off to America soon


Wow sounds awesome!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

switchback said:


> I like your hubby's watch in that pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


Thanks, we r abit gay and have matching ones! X


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Thanks, we r abit gay and have matching ones! X


more style than gay


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 1, 2011)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Thanks, we r abit gay and have matching ones! X


What do you mean 'gay'? I am gay and my gf and I don't have matching watches!:whistling2:

That is a fancy watch though:2thumb:


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Wow sounds awesome!



Yeah hence why I had to sell off my reps  may be gone for up to a year or so and no one could have them....


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

the snake people are winning  but they arent as beautiful :lol2::whistling2::flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

posted in the snake section but seeing as i have an iguana il post in here aswell


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Sunny_16 said:


> What do you mean 'gay'? I am gay and my gf and I don't have matching watches!:whistling2:
> 
> That is a fancy watch though:2thumb:


We r one of those sad couples that have matching watches, rings, phones, cars ect! Makes us abit gay


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> We r one of those sad couples that have matching watches, rings, phones, cars ect! Makes us abit gay


still style


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Yeah hence why I had to sell off my reps  may be gone for up to a year or so and no one could have them....


Oh that's a bummer :-( but a good experience! reptiles r always something u can get back into  xx


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

i hope this thread is still going in a few days... getting the hair cut! (most of it):lol2:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> still style


Hmmmmmm.... not so sure on that one. especially when u pull uo somewhere in the car and people hang about to see which one of u gets out the car! I'vehad to change my numberplate xx


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Its nice seeing everyone and getting to know everyone  xx


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Its nice seeing everyone and getting to know everyone  xx


haha it is. great thread!!! the most friendly too! (dont ruin it tommy or chris :devil: lol)


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 1, 2011)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> We r one of those sad couples that have matching watches, rings, phones, cars ect! Makes us abit gay


I think the word you are looking for is 'a bit *straight*' :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

im bored  someone say something!


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> haha it is. great thread!!! the most friendly too! (dont ruin it tommy or chris :devil: lol)


Ruin? :gasp: You mean make it better?

We made it better, Is good to see some beautiful faces and hear peoples stories :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Ruin? :gasp: You mean make it better?
> 
> We made it better, Is good to see some beautiful faces and hear peoples stories :2thumb:


it was sarcasm lol! like u said nothings wrong with a bit of banter!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> It is unusual, but if I hadn't of told you, you wouldn't of guessed the age difference. It different with his son being older, I'm not maternal in the slightist, well only towards animals, and I don't mother him. We have a good 'friendly' relationship, but that is all. He takes the mick and calls me his 'step mum' but I'm far from it
> Please don't feel that u may of offended me, I get this nearly on a daily basis


my 27 yr old son has a gf who is a yr younger than me, and a daughter 6 yrs younger than him, he gets alot of stick over it, i just find it hard as she looks down her nose at everyone and likes the money he earns a bit too much, when visiting them she treats him like a son rather than a partner which i find hard and have to bite my tongue. Him and her daughter are good mates though, and she calls me mum sometimes which i dont like as i feel old enough as it is.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of me.










An older pic of me working with my favorite species...









Me on the Harley









Me having some fun on the beach.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> Some of me.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Tart! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

mitsi said:


> my 27 yr old son has a gf who is a yr younger than me, and a daughter 6 yrs younger than him, he gets alot of stick over it, i just find it hard as she looks down her nose at everyone and likes the money he earns a bit too much, when visiting them she treats him like a son rather than a partner which i find hard and have to bite my tongue. Him and her daughter are good mates though, and she calls me mum sometimes which i dont like as i feel old enough as it is.


That must be really difficult for you. My mum is refusing outright to accept it, even now! I knew nothing about Jay when I met him, more we talked, more we got on, you know how the rest of the story goes! I try and have a friendly 'matey' approach to his son, he knows he can talk to me about anything, and I have a good relationship with his sons mother. Everyone knows there's an age gap, we haven't hidden it, and the most of the time u can't tell, it's only when I say and then I get scrutinised! Xxx


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> i hope this thread is still going in a few days... getting the hair cut! (most of it):lol2:


im sure it will be...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nekudan said:


> This is Me and Ophexis
> A few drinks, along with being tired, sorry for the baggy eyes! haha
> 
> [URL=http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx19/Ophexis/549929_10151435165544934_1814085131_n_zps6a3742d0.jpg]image[/URL]


I totally should've remembered you'd posted this... now I look silly for posting myself :lol2:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Ophexis said:


> I totally should've remembered you'd posted this... now I look silly for posting myself :lol2:


Maybe it just shows how double lucky he is to have you


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm Bob, I'm 30 and from Ayr in the west of Scotland. I have a crested gecko and will be adding a leopard gecko to the collection soon. I am another one that has a bit of an age difference from their partner, but mine is the other way, I'm the baby lol. We have been together nearly a year but I know it's meant to be and will be popping the question as soon as I can afford a ring! She has a son called Finn, he is 5 and is a lovely wee boy, really funny! I like riding my Repsol Fireblade when the weather is better too, canny beat a run up through glencoe when the sun is shining! Heaven! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

ayrshire bob said:


> I'm Bob, I'm 30 and from Ayr in the west of Scotland. I have a crested gecko and will be adding a leopard gecko to the collection soon. I am another one that has a bit of an age difference from their partner, but mine is the other way, I'm the baby lol. We have been together nearly a year but I know it's meant to be and will be popping the question as soon as I can afford a ring! She has a son called Finn, he is 5 and is a lovely wee boy, really funny! I like riding my Repsol Fireblade when the weather is better too, canny beat a run up through glencoe when the sun is shining! Heaven!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Hi bob! what a lovely story! 
Glad Im not the only one with an age gap!
Get saving for that ring!!
Xx


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

I had a bit of age gap but not anymore cause they be crazy :devil:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

hello, i'm Sarah, im 20, from Wigan and this is me and my boy! (he's a serial boob hugger)


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

A bit about myself.

My name is Chloe I'm 20 years old.
I got my first reptile a bearded dragon in 2011 and haven't looked back, I now have a Crested gecko, 2 Tokay geckos, a tarantula and a green tree python. There's so many more lizards and snakes I want, but couldn't get due to no more space in my bedroom as I'm still living with my father at the moment.
But me and my girlfriend are moving into our first house together on the 26th of this month. And I'll have my own reptile room , this year should be a great one!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh i love these threads

i'm 26 years young (well i will be on Sunday), i've been keeping reptiles for 5 years consisting of leopard geckos, AFT's, cresties, barking geckos, bearded dragons, CWD, bosc, ackies, royal ... think that's it. I have been married for 8 months and i am currently 6 months pregnant with our first child. 

This is me prior to having to grow it out for my wedding









and me with the hubby on saturday


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

My name is Jack i'm 15 ( in less than 8 hours  ) I always had an interest for reptiles since I was a child, as my dad kept a wide variety of lizards, then snakes, but he decided to pack his bags and leave, for the Christmas on the year that he left my mum got me a Vittikins Dragon ( as not having the space for a beardie ) His name is Flynn, and is very lazy and will often sit on his log for hours, my next addition was my Leopard Gecko , Rafiki , she's just your bulk standard normal Leo but she thinks she's a mountain climber  The next addition were my Mourning Gecko's who I got from Global Gecko's which is a great shop ! I have just had my first baby hatch  ( 10/4/13 ) which was a very long wait laid on the 7/1/13 :O And right now I am setting up a vivarium for two Leaf Pygmy Chameleons, which are being housed in a sealed 2ft wooden vivarium which is live planted with a Parlor Palm, Bromeliad, 2xGeraniums and 2xFuschias. In my spare time I play Xbox ( currently awaiting download for the new map packs  ) I'm from Bracknell ( Born and raised ) and currently in a long distance relationship ( Cornwall ) and she is moving back in May can't wait ! This is a bit ( quite alot) about me , Thanks for reading : victory::2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

sazzle said:


> oooh i love these threads
> 
> i'm 26 years young (well i will be on Sunday), i've been keeping reptiles for 5 years consisting of leopard geckos, AFT's, cresties, barking geckos, bearded dragons, CWD, bosc, ackies, royal ... think that's it. I have been married for 8 months and i am currently 6 months pregnant with our first child.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on baby!! Xxx


----------



## cat987 (Mar 30, 2013)

Already posted piccys yest 

Hi im cat will be 24 in june work as a nurse in the community, currently undergoing my foundation degree in health and social care at uni (oh the joys) Live with my partner Nathan been together 1 year. Love to keep fit at the gym and classes. interested in cars :razz: I have 2 cats Bonnie who we are unsure of her age but roughly 1 and murphy who will be 2 in may, also have tropical fish and now a mummy to two beautiful beardies Flo & Ruby as of last sunday


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

*Hello all!*

Hiya all! : victory:

This is fun, it's interesting seeing what people I've talked to on here actually look like! 

I'm Caro, I'm 15 and I'm from Kent! 
I got my first leopard gecko in September 2012, he's called Chester and I love him to bits... and from then onward I've just been obsessed with them. 

I also really like beardies but am sticking with leos for the moment due to a lack of space, aha!

Very outdoorsy, slightly alternative and mentally dependent on tea - think that just about sums me up! Currently in the middle of all my big major exams, taking them a year early as I'm on excelled curriculum, and I think if it was possible to put me under any more stress I would implode and take up half of Folkestone with me! Reptiles keep me sane! :lol2:

Hopefully getting a couple more leos after my exams are over, which gives me something to work for and look forward too! I'm quite friendly, and I love a good chat, hehe! : victory:



sorry, this one's a bit posy, but I don't have many photos of my face...I don't like having my photo taken...


----------



## archjsmith (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi 

So I'm Jo, 27 and just got the one rep at the moment, a crested gecko. I definitely want more and have my eye on a beardie, cwd or knob tailed gecko next.

Been working as an accountant (yawn) for almost 3 years but I'm sure my dream job (forensic archaeologist) is just round the corner, although I've been saying that since I graduated 5 years ago! Haha

Living with friends, just outside London but would give anything to live back in York as of all of the places I've lived that felt most like home.

Sorry for the posey pic, twas all I had on my phone.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Scrimey said:


> My name is Jack i'm 15 ( in less than 8 hours  ) I always had an interest for reptiles since I was a child, as my dad kept a wide variety of lizards, then snakes, but he decided to pack his bags and leave, for the Christmas on the year that he left my mum got me a Vittikins Dragon ( as not having the space for a beardie ) His name is Flynn, and is very lazy and will often sit on his log for hours, my next addition was my Leopard Gecko , Rafiki , she's just your bulk standard normal Leo but she thinks she's a mountain climber  The next addition were my Mourning Gecko's who I got from Global Gecko's which is a great shop ! I have just had my first baby hatch  ( 10/4/13 ) which was a very long wait laid on the 7/1/13 :O And right now I am setting up a vivarium for two Leaf Pygmy Chameleons, which are being housed in a sealed 2ft wooden vivarium which is live planted with a Parlor Palm, Bromeliad, 2xGeraniums and 2xFuschias. In my spare time I play Xbox ( currently awaiting download for the new map packs  ) I'm from Bracknell ( Born and raised ) and currently in a long distance relationship ( Cornwall ) and she is moving back in May can't wait ! This is a bit ( quite alot) about me , Thanks for reading : victory::2thumb:


Happy birthday for tommorow Jack :2thumb:


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm Tess, 21, and have 6 leopard geckos. Am looking to breed in the next couple of years, as well as branching into goniurosaurus species and AFTs. I'm going to uni to come out the other side as a qualified nurse.

Here's me...

And before you say it, no, I'm not looking for lunch. Been told before this looks like I want to eat her...I'm actually looking lovingly at her.









And...down the pub. :whistling2:


----------



## tometi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi I'm Tom. I live in Northumberland by the coast. I'm 27 years old and live with a couple of mates. I have a girlfriend called Natalie and we have been together for about a year. In my spare time I play the drums and have been in various different bands until recently. I like hiking, camping and mountain biking with any spare time I manage to get. I have 2 leopard geckos and a chocolate lab called Harris. I was born in Australia but moved to uk as a baby. I would love to spend a year travelling around Australia if I could afford it. 

I know I have already posted a couple of pics but I found this one and it made me laugh sooooo.....


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Should have asked people to write a paragraph about themselves to lol


u started something there!!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

_gooooood eveeeeening :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:_

_where are the rest of the beautiful lizard owners?_

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi I'm stan and that is mark looking angry!! Hahaha xD




Nice to meet yu lol


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Im jim (sure I need no introduction.....)

I currently only own a Beardie and Corn but other animals aswell.
Ive owned quite a few in the past such as burms, kings, carpets etc but have chosen to stick to an amount I can manage.

This is me 











Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> u started something there!!


Yep lol it's turning into a dating site for crazy peop ...I mean reptile keepers


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Yep lol it's turning into a dating site for crazy peop ...I mean reptile keepers


Think you were closer with crazy people, I for one own a straight jacket


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Some of the people in this thread are far too good looking to be allowed on the internet.

Have 2 leos but planning on adding fat-tails, a beardie, cresties and mourning geckos over time.

33. Work from home (mostly writing) but have done all sorts of work over the years. Single and happy to be. Play bass and guitar, and will have a stab at most instruments that have strings and don't need a bow. I like tea and cake, and have a tendency to grow ridiculous homeless-guy facial hair (it's not this long any more but it is just as hobo-looking):


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

tetradite said:


> Some of the people in this thread are far too good looking to be allowed on the internet.
> 
> Have 2 leos but planning on adding fat-tails, a beardie, cresties and mourning geckos over time.
> 
> ...


 
its jesus...:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

me bird and me bird (on here as frederika1988)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

yuesaur said:


> hello, i'm Sarah, im 20, from Wigan and this is me and my boy!* (he's a serial boob hugger)
> *
> [URL=http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n608/yuesaur/Facebook/Profile%20Pictures/201136_10151153503842570_1623380342_o.jpg]image[/URL]


So am I !!!! :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> Yep lol it's turning into a dating site for crazy peop ...I mean reptile keepers


 
awww just think how many people on this site are actually compatible, and could indeed fall in love :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

RFUK, bringing people with reptiles closer together...


N'awwwww


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

tetradite said:


> Some of the people in this thread are far too good looking to be allowed on the internet.
> 
> Have 2 leos but planning on adding fat-tails, a beardie, cresties and mourning geckos over time.
> 
> ...


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

raymaral said:


> its jesus...:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Yeah, that has literally been shouted at me in the street. Babies are the best reactions though, either terrified or goggle-eyed fascination.

Will find something where more than 50% of my face is visible if the urge takes me.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

c_1993 said:


> But me and my girlfriend


 
Muhahahahahaha :devil::devil::devil::devil:
To all the GUYS that liked her picture, i got more chance with her than the lot of you! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: GUTTED ;-) :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


i joke :blush: glad your happy! Good luck with the move and reptile room! Looking forward to the rest of 2013!

xxxx


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Muhahahahahaha :devil::devil::devil::devil:
> To all the GUYS that liked her picture, i got more chance with her than the lot of you! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: GUTTED ;-) :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: :lol2:

Cheers


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

raymaral said:


> Think you were closer with crazy people, I for one own a straight jacket


They still haven't found me since I broke out :gasp:


----------



## frederika1988 (Apr 7, 2011)

raymaral said:


> Think you were closer with crazy people, I for one own a straight jacket











im frederika, im 24, mother to 2 girls, and live with.... the crazy you guys know as ray =(
:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

right well I'm not very photogenic - but seem to have a lot of 'drunk' pictures










so thats me.... most of the time :lol2:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

AgentGraves said:


> They still haven't found me since I broke out :gasp:


 if they can find me they can have it back lol



frederika1988 said:


> im frederika, im 24, mother to 2 girls, and live with.... ^^^^ray =(
> :bash::bash::bash::bash:


And that's my fiancee :mf_dribble::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I reckon it would be cruel to post a picture of just me, so Ill put one with the missus in it as well; that way you have something nice to look at too. This picture was on my 37th birthday when she took me to see Tom Waits (didnt _just_ marry her for her looks). This was a couple years back now. Have a son (20) and a daughter (16), who unfortunately have shown me proof that a love of reptiles is not genetic. Lucky for them there are a few other odd behaviours that didnt get inherited either :lol2:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

As everyone else has.. Standard Facebook pic lol 










I'm new to the reptile world I have two 10week old beardies Morgan and Spice


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

AmieeJayne said:


> As everyone else has.. Standard Facebook pic lol
> 
> image
> 
> I'm new to the reptile world I have two 10week old beardies Morgan and Spice


How'd you know everyone is using standard facebook pics? :O stalking :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

No I meant that's the type of pic I used..


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

AmieeJayne said:


> No I meant that's the type of pic I used..


Let you off then  :lol2:


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm new to reptiles as well, I've been a reptile owner for 3 days! Though I've been researching them for a couple of years. Anyway, this is me with my beloved French Bulldog Harvey.



And yes, it's my Facebook profile pic too!


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

-J


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

lucozade3000 said:


> image
> 
> -J


:roll2: :no1:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

beckyj said:


> I'm new to reptiles as well, I've been a reptile owner for 3 days! Though I've been researching them for a couple of years. Anyway, this is me with my beloved French Bulldog Harvey.
> 
> [URL=http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/rebs_2009/073_zpse1180ec5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And yes, it's my Facebook profile pic too!


Harveys gorgeous :gasp:


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

lucozade3000 said:


> image
> 
> -J


I think were long lost twins, my dad has a pic exactly like that on the wall of me :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

raymaral said:


> I think were long lost twins, my dad has a pic exactly like that on the wall of me :2thumb::lol2:


Sure they're pictures that stuff on the wall?

-J


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

lucozade3000 said:


> image
> 
> -J


So cute as a baby ..... :lol2:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Well........ Heres Me!*

Here I am (Names Rich) feels like an AA meeting : victory:

Just given my beardie a bath btw thats why theres a bowl and a towel in frame : victory:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

TommyR said:


> Let you off then  :lol2:


Why thank you 

Does feel a little AA-ish!!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

jarich said:


> I reckon it would be cruel to post a picture of just me, so Ill put one with the missus in it as well; that way you have something nice to look at too. This picture was on my 37th birthday when she took me to see Tom Waits (didnt _just_ marry her for her looks). This was a couple years back now. Have a son (20) and a daughter (16), who unfortunately have shown me proof that a love of reptiles is not genetic. Lucky for them there are a few other odd behaviours that didnt get inherited either :lol2:
> image


Waaaooooooo .... U is uuuugggggaaalllly ....:whistling2:

Take the pee out of my hair will ya revenge is sweet ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Waaaooooooo .... U is uuuugggggaaalllly ....:whistling2:
> 
> Take the pee out of my hair will ya revenge is sweet ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey, I can blame my ugly looks on my parents. You on the other hand actually did that to your hair on purpose :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

jarich said:


> Hey, I can blame my ugly looks on my parents. You on the other hand actually did that to your hair on purpose :lol2:


I've used this line before but in the words of Churchill ... Well kinda .... I madam may have bad hair but in the morning I can cut my hair were as u madam will always b ugly ...:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

One of me and my best friend and soul mate on our wedding day.

Came a long way to be there that day, didnt think i'd get the transplant I so desperately needed.



5 months post double transplant did a 12 mile walk for coventrys baby unit, and also promoting organ donorship



and my other passion in life after my wife.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> I've used this line before but in the words of Churchill ... Well kinda .... I *madam* may have bad hair but in the morning I can cut my hair were as u *madam* will always b ugly ...:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Well at least youre showing proper respect when addressing your elder. 

Luke, when you say double transplant, was that kidneys you had transplanted? Crazy what they can do nowadays. I have a friend who just had both lungs transplanted.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

jarich said:


> Well at least youre showing proper respect when addressing your elder.
> 
> Luke, when you say double transplant, was that kidneys you had transplanted? Crazy what they can do nowadays. I have a friend who just had both lungs transplanted.


Always respectful me mate ..:whistling2:


Of course I'm joshing.... ur not ugly ....


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Always respectful me mate ..:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Of course I'm *josh*ing.... ur not ugly ....


Ha! Youre funnier than you know. Guess what that J in my handle stands for :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

jarich said:


> Ha! Youre funnier than you know. Guess what that J in my handle stands for :whistling2:


Jack ...:whistling2:


----------



## IbraZizu (Feb 1, 2013)

beckyj said:


> I'm new to reptiles as well, I've been a reptile owner for 3 days! Though I've been researching them for a couple of years. Anyway, this is me with my beloved French Bulldog Harvey.
> 
> [URL=http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/rebs_2009/073_zpse1180ec5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And yes, it's my Facebook profile pic too!


So cute . A the dog's not bad either 

Welcome !


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

jarich said:


> Well at least youre showing proper respect when addressing your elder.
> 
> Luke, when you say double transplant, was that kidneys you had transplanted? Crazy what they can do nowadays. I have a friend who just had both lungs transplanted.


Kidney and pancreas mate, been a type 1 diabetic since I was 15 for 19 years, it killed my kidneys off, decision was made to transplant a kidney and a pancreas to cure the diabetes.


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Go on then, if everybody else is showing they really do have faces...










and a daft one from December when I grew a beard and tried to dye it white for xmas.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Mr Chad said:


> Go on then, if everybody else is showing they really do have faces...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Epic! Ho ho ho !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Piranha72 said:


> I'm Tess, 21, and have 6 leopard geckos. Am looking to breed in the next couple of years, as well as branching into goniurosaurus species and AFTs. I'm going to uni to come out the other side as a qualified nurse.
> 
> Here's me...
> 
> ...


 
Dear lord I somehow managed to forget Piglet, my baby hognose and first snake. Here's a photo so she doesn't feel quite as left out...


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Piranha72 said:


> Dear lord I somehow managed to forget Piglet, my baby hognose and first snake. Here's a photo so she doesn't feel quite as left out...
> 
> image


We don't want your sort in here thanks!


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jesterone said:


> We don't want your sort in here thanks!


Terribly sorry, the forgetful sort? :whistling2:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Piranha72 said:


> Terribly sorry, the forgetful sort? :whistling2:


 nope the snake sort!


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Piranha72 said:


> Terribly sorry, the forgetful sort? :whistling2:


As pippin said. The snake sort ha. 

But I'm pulling your chain


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> i hope this thread is still going in a few days... getting the hair cut! (most of it):lol2:


 umm I think you owe us a pic?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

pippin9050 said:


> umm I think you owe us a pic?


i do, but im going on holiday on friday so getting it cut this week sometime :2thumb:


----------

